# Rip Tigsy my baby girl



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Just got back from the vets and we left Tigs there. She has now gone to cat heaven and will be loved immensly by all who play with her.

Your time was soo short but you enjoyed every little bit of it, from snuggling in bed with mummy, to climbing the curtains and chasing Timmy.

You will be forever missed but at least I now know you are in no more pain and that your spirit lives on and I know you will still snuggle up to mummy in bed.

I love you lots and lots my lil baby girl 

Love mummy

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh god I'm so so so sorry for you loss.

I just got done reading your other thread and it left me crying.. 

Rest in peace Tigsy... Sweet dreams.. xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Tigsy :crying: she was a beautiful brave little paws xxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about your darling Tigsy. Take some comfort in the fact that in the short time she was with you she was very much loved.

Sleep well Tigsy.


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh, no - I'm so sorry she's gone. :crying:
But I'm glad that for her short time she was here, she was with you, who clearly adored her more than anyone could.
I hope it helps a little to know that she's not hurting anymore, and that she's left you with both heart and head full of memories.
Lots of (((hugs))) to you.
R.I.P, Tigsy. Sleep tight, little girl. xxx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

So sorry xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss
RIP Tigsy


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss! Rest in peace Tigsy :crying:


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your kind words and support through this upsetting time.

I have spoken to my insurance people this morning who are now dealing with the claim. The cremation company are picking Tigs up today and we can have her ashes back on Monday.

I've decided to have her cremated seperately so that we can have her ashes back. I'm not sure what I will do with them but most likely she will take pride of place on my display cabinet. I really don't want her outside as she has never been outside (being a house kitty) and it wouldn't be fair on her, even though she is just ashes :crying:

Timmy has finished searching the house from top to bottom for her and is now sulking in the front room, he refuses to talk to me or even come for snuggles so I have a lot of treat giving to go before he forgives me.


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

oh im so sorry for your loss hun, sending big hugs xx


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

RIP tigsy.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Rip Tigsy


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP Tigsy. I am so sorry for you. She was a beautiful girl xxx


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Its so very sad to hear poor Tigsy's story but be strong, we all know you have done the best for her. 
RIP Tigsy. Run free and happy at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss, sending big hugs to you xxxxxxxx


R I P Tigsy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. If you can try to think of the good times you had with her, it might help a bit.
RIP Tigsy x


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

so sorry.

Rest In Peace little baby girl.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Sleep well little Tigsy. Your life may have been short but i know it was filled with lots of love.


----------

